# Neve Gerês - Mata da Albergaria



## Nuno Pimenta (31 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

Boa tarde.

Recebi uma foto do meu Padrinho que trabalha no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês.

Eis aqui alguns relatos que recebi por mail:

12.12.2008
"Para tua informação: está a nevar muito na Peneda-Gerês e é para ficar pelo menos até Domingo."

15.12.2008
"Na quinta-feira passada fui ao Gerês e encontrei uma paisagem deslumbrante, céu azul a contrastar com os picos todos nevados (acima de 900/1000 metros).As temperaturas estão muito baixas (também aqui em Braga) a voltou a nevar a partir de Sábado à tarde, Domingo e hoje, segunda-feira. Conto lá ir amanhã."

29.01.2009
"Aí vai um imagem de Albergaria, há poucos dias, numa das minhas saídas de campo."

30.01.2009
"Vamos ter, sim. Neve a partir de hoje até segunda. Segunda tenho que ir ao Gerês. A fotografia foi tirada a 700 metros de altitude. Daí para cima e no sítio onde estava, era impossível andar.
Podes por a fotografia no fórum. Tenho outras mais bonitas mas tem outro destino."


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

Bela foto


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:32)

Região privilegiada nesta altura do ano!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Fev 2009 às 10:39)

Mais um relato:

"Olá Nuno,

Nevou alguma coisa para a parte oriental. Mas por falar em neve. Este inverno estamos a ser atingidos por várias frentes,mas nada que se compare, em quantidade de precipitação na forma de neve, a alguns anos das décadas de setenta e oitenta Lembro-me de um nevão (não me recordo se foi em 1983 ou 1984 ou até 85) que se iniciou, salvo erro, a 23 de Abril. Lembro-me que no dia 25 havia eleições e muitas das aldeias ficaram isoladas privando as pessoas de votar. Pois bem, a neve foi caindo (mais ou menos dia sim dia não) até meados de Maio chegando nos Carris (1507 m) a atingir a altura de 3.5 m (três metros e meio), provocando o derrube  da maioria dos telhados das minas. Fui lá em finais de Maio a custo e em Junho havia ainda muita neve. Lembro-me também de, por esses anos, apanhar um nevão a 1 e 2 de Junho (20 cm de neve a 900 m). Mas o maior, ( não vi, era miúdo e estava em Braga)  relatado numa revista ligada ao Gerês e num blog que poderás consultar na net (creio que se chama Carris), foi em 55 atingindo a neve em Leonte 3,5 m e nos Carris entre 4 e 6 metros. Por essa altura foi montada uma operação destinada a resgatar os mineiros que trabalhavam na região."


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

Grande foto e relatos! 

Tens de convencer o teu padrinho a registar-se aqui no fórum e a postar umas fotos de nos fazer babar a todos o _friolouco_s!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

"Aí vai uma foto do dia de hoje. Caminho no vale do Homem."








Cornêda, serra do Gerês, vista do Pé de Cabril:

‏









P.S. O autor é o mesmo!!!


----------



## Thomar (3 Fev 2009 às 00:00)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Mais um relato:
> 
> (...) Mas o maior, ( não vi, era miúdo e estava em Braga)  relatado numa revista ligada ao Gerês e num blog que poderás consultar na net (creio que se chama Carris), foi em 55 atingindo a neve em Leonte 3,5 m e nos Carris entre 4 e 6 metros. Por essa altura foi montada uma operação destinada a resgatar os mineiros que trabalhavam na região."



Eu bem me parecia que já tinha ouvido falar nisso por aqui no fórum:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento.../geres-fevereiro-1955-4-6-m-de-neve-1745.html 


e aqui em baixo toda a história:

http://carris-geres.blogspot.com/search?q=epopeia


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

Mais um mail do meu Padrinho: "O vale é de origem glaciar. Mas ainda hoje quem o cruza e em dias como o de hoje (o céu estava quase negro) causa impressão pela grandiosidade. Tentei subir mas desisti (andei apenas 5 quilómetros)porque ao longe percebi que a neve começava a ser muita para as botas que levava e vento estava gelado."









Fabuloso!!! Grandioso!!! Fantástico!!! Portugal no seu melhor !!!


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Fabuloso!!! Grandioso!!! Fantástico!!! Portugal no seu melhor !!!



Fabuloso mesmo!
Onde é exactamente esse vale? E como se chega até lá? Não conheço.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Mais um mail do meu Padrinho: "O vale é de origem glaciar. Mas ainda hoje quem o cruza e em dias como o de hoje (o céu estava quase negro) causa impressão pela grandiosidade. Tentei subir mas desisti (andei apenas 5 quilómetros)porque ao longe percebi que a neve começava a ser muita para as botas que levava e vento estava gelado."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindo. É mesmo Portugal no seu melhor


----------



## iceworld (3 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

Isso são paisagens deslumbrantes!!  
Muito obrigado pelo excelente contributo.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

Esse vale ladeado por montanhas cobertas de neve é simplesmente deslumbrante

Mais parece uma paisagem dos Alpes


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2009 às 00:30)

Esta fotografia do vale glaciar é simplesmente mágica! 

Que paisagem fabulosa!


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2009 às 09:59)

Foto fantástica do vale! Absolutamente lindo!


----------



## Rui Ferreira (4 Fev 2009 às 11:36)

A Mata de Albergaria é fantástica, então com neve é o meu local preferido em Portugal.

Este tópico merecia mais umas fotos não acham? 

Nos próximos dias deve voltar a ficar interessante para aqueles lados.

Cump


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2009 às 15:45)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> A Mata de Albergaria é fantástica, então com neve é o meu local preferido em Portugal.
> 
> Este tópico merecia mais umas fotos não acham?
> 
> ...



 Há uns anos atrás...exactamente neste dia (Um dia especial ), a Natureza e o meu Padrinho proporcionaram-me um dos dias mais felizes da minha vida. Ver nevar (era cachopito e para mim novidade, algo sublime...ainda hoje é mas o que se há-de fazer) e mais...exactamente neste local do PNPG. Tenho fotos mas ainda na era analogica.Vou ver se um dia destes consigo digitalizar e postar.

Pois relativamente ao dia de hoje, penso que a neve também voltará a aparecer.

Cá estarei se tiver informações !!!


----------



## Nuno (4 Fev 2009 às 19:41)

Essa foto vale ouro 

Espectáculo, Portugal


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Ai vai uma de ontem: "Hoje, 3.2.2009, Leonte, Gerês, 860 metros: paisagem serena"


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

Excelentes fotografias, que vão aparecendo neste tópico 

Obrigado, _MeteoPTG_ por partilhares connosco as fotos que te enviam


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

João Soares disse:


> Excelentes fotografias, que vão aparecendo neste tópico
> 
> Obrigado, _MeteoPTG_ por partilhares connosco as fotos que te enviam



É verdade.  De nada. Agradecer é ao autor. Com certeza vamos tendo mais informação desta região.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 09:55)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Fabuloso!!! Grandioso!!! Fantástico!!! Portugal no seu melhor !!!



Sem dúvida alguma. 
Excelentes registos e fotografias !


----------



## brandas (5 Fev 2009 às 21:51)

AnDré disse:


> Fabuloso mesmo!
> Onde é exactamente esse vale? E como se chega até lá? Não conheço.



Penso que seja uma das corgas que tem a Norte de Fafião (Montalegre), agora não sei ao certo (Arrocela, Sombrosas, Laje dos Infernos, etc)...

mas posso estar completamente enganado, pois o que há mais no Gerês é deste tipo de paisagens....

Por exemplo, o trilho para os Carris é muito idêntico (Encosta do Sol)...


Saudações


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2009 às 00:08)

E como o Inverno continua a ser generoso, nada como mais uma foto do Gerês. Ah...Por aqui apenas sincelo a partir dos 800m.

"Entretanto segue uma foto do Gerês tirada hoje. As zonas acima dos 900 m de todo o Parque estão cobertas."


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2009 às 00:12)

brandas disse:


> Penso que seja uma das corgas que tem a Norte de Fafião (Montalegre), agora não sei ao certo (Arrocela, Sombrosas, Laje dos Infernos, etc)...
> 
> mas posso estar completamente enganado, pois o que há mais no Gerês é deste tipo de paisagens....
> 
> ...



Sim, posso confirmar que este vale é o que leva às minas de Carris; há uma "muralha" de pedra na fotografia - na zona direita da imagem - que identifica perfeitamente este vale.
Quem deixa o carro na portela do homem, desce até ao rio homem e em seguida segue esse vale acima ao longo do rio pelo antigo caminho que levava às extintas minas da zona dos Carris - vai ver o rio homem no caminho, várias quedas de água (1 delas deslumbrante!) e tem sempre ao lado direito\esquerdo uma paisagem que nos preenche todo o caminho.
se forem ao ponto mais alto vão até ao planalto de carris quase a 1500 mts de altitude e perto da "nevosa", o ponto mais alto do gerês (1556 mts).
Se forem nesta altura muito cuidado não só com a neve como com o gelo (o frio é muito!) - atenção que o acesso "é restrito"


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2009 às 00:22)

Esta zona do Gerês vê quantidades de neve muito grandes pelo facto de ter não só uma altitude já razoável, como pela precipitação ser de facto muito elevada - não esquecer que aqui a precipitação é acima dos 3000 mm anuais - das mais elevadas do continente europeu!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Fev 2009 às 00:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta zona do Gerês vê quantidades de neve muito grandes pelo facto de ter não só uma altitude já razoável, como pela precipitação ser de facto muito elevada - não esquecer que aqui a precipitação é acima dos 3000 mm anuais - das mais elevadas do continente europeu!



O penico da Europa !!!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2009 às 00:25)

MeteoPtg disse:


> O penico da Europa !!!


Sem dúvida
Lembraste-me de boa: desde pequeno que ouço falar que o concelho de Paços de Ferreira era conhecido pelo nome  de "peniquinho do céu"...


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 00:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta zona do Gerês vê quantidades de neve muito grandes pelo facto de ter não só uma altitude já razoável, como pela precipitação ser de facto muito elevada - não esquecer que aqui a precipitação é acima dos 3000 mm anuais - das mais elevadas do continente europeu!



Há alguns meses e com a ajuda de um amigo do fórum, o GranNevada, andei a ver dados dos lugares mais húmidos de Portugal.
Todos no Gerês!

Aqui:

Quantidade Máxima de Precipitação do Mês de Março de 2008

E depois o lugar mais húmido de Portugal aqui:

Local mais húmido de Portugal


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2009 às 01:11)

AnDré disse:


> Há alguns meses e com a ajuda de um amigo do fórum, o GranNevada, andei a ver dados dos lugares mais húmidos de Portugal.
> Todos no Gerês!
> 
> Aqui:
> ...


Ena, não fazia ideia do que se passava nos Açores - isto é para figurar como um dos pontos de maior pluviosidade do mundo - depois das montanhas  das zonas sujeitas às monções e algumas ilhas do Pacífico sul
No ano hidrológico de 2001 a estação do SNIRH do concelho - Lamoso - registou cerca de 3500 mm de precipitação; imagino o total de chuva caída na zona central do Gerês Mais de 6000 mm de certeza!


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 02:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ena, não fazia ideia do que se passava nos Açores - isto é para figurar como um dos pontos de maior pluviosidade do mundo - depois das montanhas  das zonas sujeitas às monções e algumas ilhas do Pacífico sul
> No ano hidrológico de 2001 a estação do SNIRH do concelho - Lamoso - registou cerca de 3500 mm de precipitação; imagino o total de chuva caída na zona central do Gerês Mais de 6000 mm de certeza!



Infelizmente, nenhuma das estações que estavam nos lugares com mais pluviosidade no Continente, existe de momento. Foram todas abandonadas.
O GranNevada tinha inclusive mostrado uma fotografia, na qual era visível o pluviometro de uma das estações a fazer de caixote do lixo. 

De 2000-2001 não há qualquer registo.

De 1944 a 2000, os valores mais altos foram:

5268.0mm -  Leonte (1946)
5206.6mm -  Portela do Homem (1959) 
5193.3mm -  Leonte (1965)
5111.0mm -  Covide (2000)
5078.0mm -  Covide (1945)

Em 1935 a estação do Gerês registou 5208.2mm.
Uma vez que esta estação é "mais seca" que as outras 3, é de supor que nesse ano de 1935, poder-se-à ter ultrapassado os 6000mm nos três lugares em cima.


Quanto ao Pico, naquela zona dos 5000mm anuais, deve ter uma boa percentagem de precipitação orográfica. Deve chover lá quase todos os dias.

Se não estou em erro, o record mundial de precipitação anual ocorreu em Cherrapundji na Índia. 
Uns impressionantes *26461 mm*.


----------



## iceworld (7 Fev 2009 às 12:54)

AnDré disse:


> Infelizmente, nenhuma das estações que estavam nos lugares com mais pluviosidade no Continente, existe de momento. Foram todas abandonadas.
> O GranNevada tinha inclusive mostrado uma fotografia, na qual era visível o pluviometro de uma das estações a fazer de caixote do lixo.
> 
> De 2000-2001 não há qualquer registo.
> ...



Isso dá a impressionante média de 72.49mm por dia! 
Bem, espero que em Cherrapundji todos saibam nadar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Fev 2009 às 14:13)

"Mas o cenário ao vivo estava fabuloso. Venho a esta zona muitas vezes, de "jeep" ou a pé, quando a viatura não sobe, como ontem." 

Na serra Amarela, PN Peneda-Gerês, 6.2.2009‏


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Fev 2009 às 14:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Sim, posso confirmar que este vale é o que leva às minas de Carris; há uma "muralha" de pedra na fotografia - na zona direita da imagem - que identifica perfeitamente este vale.
> Quem deixa o carro na portela do homem, desce até ao rio homem e em seguida segue esse vale acima ao longo do rio pelo antigo caminho que levava às extintas minas da zona dos Carris - vai ver o rio homem no caminho, várias quedas de água (1 delas deslumbrante!) e tem sempre ao lado direito\esquerdo uma paisagem que nos preenche todo o caminho.
> se forem ao ponto mais alto vão até ao planalto de carris quase a 1500 mts de altitude e perto da "nevosa", o ponto mais alto do gerês (1556 mts).
> Se forem nesta altura muito cuidado não só com a neve como com o gelo (o frio é muito!) - atenção que o acesso "é restrito"



E temos continuado a nossa conversa, que disponibilizo, pelo interesse que tem: 

"....de facto a cabeceira do vale do Homem é em "U", mas apenas a cabeceira.
Não conheces o vale? Um dia que possas podemos fazer isso a pé. Para mim a beleza reside sobretudo nos vales laterais, Água de Pala, Madorno e Cagarrouço (que eu penso que vem de Cága-Ursos). São vales mais pequenos, mas lindíssimos pela cor da rocha (esbranquiçada) e por serem muito escarpados e estreitos. Subir o vale do Homem vale bem a pena. Mas também vale a pena fazer o percurso pelos cimos, por ambas as margens. O panorama é grandioso. No País não conheço igual."


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2009 às 16:12)

MeteoPtg disse:


> E temos continuado a nossa conversa, que disponibilizo, pelo interesse que tem:
> 
> "....de facto a cabeceira do vale do Homem é em "U", mas apenas a cabeceira.
> Não conheces o vale? Um dia que possas podemos fazer isso a pé. Para mim a beleza reside sobretudo nos vales laterais, Água de Pala, Madorno e Cagarrouço (que eu penso que vem de Cága-Ursos). São vales mais pequenos, mas lindíssimos pela cor da rocha (esbranquiçada) e por serem muito escarpados e estreitos. Subir o vale do Homem vale bem a pena. Mas também vale a pena fazer o percurso pelos cimos, por ambas as margens. O panorama é grandioso. No País não conheço igual."



De facto o o panorama é "grandioso" - o facto é que apesar de ser o Gerês uma serra perto de grandes centros urbanos não está de facto acessível a toda a gente - esta zona central da serra só é acessível a pé, pelo que se torna assim mais "mágico" andar por lá. Arrisco a dizer que daqui a 20\30 anos toda aquela zona se tornará um oásis em termos de protecção da natureza. Acessível mas com bastante dificuldade nas caminhadas e durante o inverno então nem se fala.
Quanto à cabeceira em "U" - são ainda uns 4\5 quilómetros (+/-) de "ferradura" já que segue até à albufeira de Vilarinhos das Furnas - é talvez o 2º vale em extensão depois do vale de manteigas na Serra da estrela
Já fui a carris 3 vezes - cerca de 3\3.30h de caminhada até lá acima - felizmente com bom tempo (excepto numa em que fiquei a meio pois começou a cair uma chuvada com trovoada e lesionei-me no tornozelo pelo que regressei...) e fiquei apaixonado pelo caminho ao ver aquelas paredes de granito talhadas pelo tempo e ao ver uma magnífica queda de água que na altura tinha muita água. Só um aparte: fiz os últimos 40 minutos de regresso num dos passeios na escuridão total - sem lanterna - e mesmo assim foi fantástico...


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 00:43)

Excelente tópico que te lembraste de criar MeteoPtg! Sempre em actualização e com tantos dados que aqui tem sido, ora relembrados, ora pela primeira vez falados!

Mais uma região a colocar na agenda de futuras visitas ao nosso belo Portugal! Pena as distâncias, mas quem corre por gosto não cansa!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Fev 2009 às 14:03)

Ai vai outra, Gerês, 7.2.2009‏


----------



## brandas (9 Fev 2009 às 18:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...Já fui a carris 3 vezes - cerca de 3\3.30h de caminhada até lá acima - felizmente com bom tempo (excepto numa em que fiquei a meio pois começou a cair uma chuvada com trovoada e lesionei-me no tornozelo pelo que regressei...) e fiquei apaixonado pelo caminho ao ver aquelas paredes de granito talhadas pelo tempo e ao ver uma magnífica queda de água que na altura tinha muita água. Só um aparte: fiz os últimos 40 minutos de regresso num dos passeios na escuridão total - sem lanterna - e mesmo assim foi fantástico...



Da última vez que fui, tinha sido no dia em que aqueles três indivíduos se perderam (entre as minas e pitões), a minha intenção era ir ao pico da nevosa, mas comecei a ver aquilo muito feio, de maneiras que resolvi descer...
Nesse dia era tal o frio que nem sentia os pés e as mãos!!!

Como já andei uma altura perdido, devido ao surgimento repentino de nevoeiro, mais concretamente na lomba de pau e as rocas, decidi nunca mais arriscar...

é impressionante as mudanças bruscas que ocorrem em alta montanha!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Fev 2009 às 14:26)

Vale do Gerês:


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Vale do Gerês:



Esta imagem foi tirada por estes dias?
Fantástica sem dúvida - é um panorama pouco visto, pelo menos desta perspectiva e ainda por cima com tal nevão


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

brandas disse:


> Da última vez que fui, tinha sido no dia em que aqueles três indivíduos se perderam (entre as minas e pitões), a minha intenção era ir ao pico da nevosa, mas comecei a ver aquilo muito feio, de maneiras que resolvi descer...
> Nesse dia era tal o frio que nem sentia os pés e as mãos!!!
> 
> Como já andei uma altura perdido, devido ao surgimento repentino de nevoeiro, mais concretamente na lomba de pau e as rocas, decidi nunca mais arriscar...
> ...



Já fiz várias vezes a subida até aos Carris pela Portela do Homem, o trilho não é dificil e a paisagem grandiosa. Sempre pensei em continuar até Pitões de Júnias (o que nunca concretizei), outro tanto em distância, mas sem trilho visível e concerteza mais perigoso.

Alguém do Forum já teve oportunidade de percorrer o referido 2º trajecto?


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2009 às 01:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta imagem foi tirada por estes dias?
> Fantástica sem dúvida - é um panorama pouco visto, pelo menos desta perspectiva e ainda por cima com tal nevão



Pela imagem diria que é uma digitalização de uma foto de outrora . Mas sem dúvida um espectáculo haver neve até ao fundo do vale!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2009 às 09:51)

actioman disse:


> Pela imagem diria que é uma digitalização de uma foto de outrora . Mas sem dúvida um espectáculo haver neve até ao fundo do vale!!!



Amigo...No comments !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2009 às 09:59)

Duvidar do trabalho dos outros, pôr em causa fotos e respostas, não merece da minha parte algum comentário.Qual interesse em enganar uma comunidade que é esta, colocando imagens que não são realidade, ou originais? Não tem lógica.Assim tudo isto perdiria o interesse. Bela atitude "actioman" !!! Ainda assim continuo a partilhar o que me enviam!!! 

"Olá Nuno,

Acabei de chegar do Gerês, onde estive reunido com com os vigilantes e aproveitei para fazer umas fotos. A maior parte da neve derreteu devido à chuva quente e nojenta do fim de semana. Como deves calcular aqui choveu 
que se fartou. Há neve acima dos 1300-1350 com cerca de 20 cm. Mas até ao fim de semana a maior parte vai desaparecer, menos na região de Carris-Nevosa e talvez na vertente norte onde aguenta mais tempo. Até vir outra frente.
Para ficares com uma ideia a neve atingiu mais de um metro nos 1400 m. Na Louriça ainda há zonas com (muito pequenas) 60 cm, apesar da chuva. Logo envio-te uma foto."

"Vista parcial do Gerês (11.2.2009) depois da chuva do fim de semana."








"Estrada para a Serra Amarela em11.2.2009. A neve atingiu aqui na sexta passada perto de um metro."


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2009 às 10:48)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Duvidar do trabalho dos outros, pôr em causa fotos e respostas, não merece da minha parte algum comentário.Qual interesse em enganar uma comunidade que é esta, colocando imagens que não são realidade, ou originais? Não tem lógica.Assim tudo isto perdiria o interesse. Bela atitude "actioman" !!! Ainda assim continuo a partilhar o que me enviam!!!



MeteoPtg,

Penso que o actionman só estava a perguntar se a fotografia era digitalizada partir de uma antiga, daí a dizer que a fotografia não é original não tem nada a ver. 
Digitalizar é passar de algo que está em analógico (por exemplo uma fotografia em papel) para o mundo digital,de bits (ex ficheiro JPEG) através do uso de um digitalizador (ou vulgo _scanner_).


----------



## brandas (12 Fev 2009 às 11:06)

Veterano disse:


> Já fiz várias vezes a subida até aos Carris pela Portela do Homem, o trilho não é dificil e a paisagem grandiosa. Sempre pensei em continuar até Pitões de Júnias (o que nunca concretizei), outro tanto em distância, mas sem trilho visível e concerteza mais perigoso.
> 
> Alguém do Forum já teve oportunidade de percorrer o referido 2º trajecto?



Só ainda não o fiz porque não existe trilho de pé posto bem marcado, só mariolas. Também não tenho equipamento adequado (boas peças de roupa que sejam térmicas, impermeaveis e que respirem) e pessoal disposto a o fazer nesta altura (exige pernoita). Além de que, eu simplesmente uso as cartas militares, mas em condições adversas um GPS é sempre necessário!

Agora para o tempo quente e dias longos é certo que a vou fazer....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2009 às 11:11)

Minho disse:


> MeteoPtg,
> 
> Penso que o actionman só estava a perguntar se a fotografia era digitalizada partir de uma antiga, daí a dizer que a fotografia não é original não tem nada a ver.
> Digitalizar é passar de algo que está em analógico (por exemplo uma fotografia em papel) para o mundo digital,de bits (ex ficheiro JPEG) através do uso de um digitalizador (ou vulgo _scanner_).



Esse conceito/definição também o sei!!!

No entanto vou tentar saber momento dessa foto, para que não restem DÚVIDAS.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2009 às 15:01)

FAÇO "MEA CULPA"....ARISTOCRATA E ACTIOMAN !!! 

Fizeram todo o sentido as vossas observações !!!



"....Como disse estou a rever o arquivo e a digitalizar. A partir de agora terei o cuidado de colocar as legendas e não esquecer datas. Todas as outras fotos, mesmo alguma que não esteja datada são desta época. ..."

" ... Mas eu não disse em que data foi tirada a fotografia. Aquilo é no vale do Homem e serve para comparar os grandes nevões da década de oitenta, com os actuais nevões. Era normal o vale ficar cheio de neve. Creio que esta imagem corresponde ao grande nevão de Abril a Maio com neve (nos Carris) a passar o telhado das casas. Estou a ver o meu arquivo e a digitalizar.
As últimas que enviei estão datadas e são de  agora. ..."


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

MeteoPtg disse:


> FAÇO "MEA CULPA"....ARISTOCRATA E ACTIOMAN !!!
> 
> Fizeram todo o sentido as vossas observações !!!



Atenção que não se tratou de crítica mas pareceu-me uma digitalização - a qualidade de imagem é muito parecida com as digitalizações que fiz de fotografias com mais de 10 anos.
Não se trata de qualificar a qualidade da imagem - se é da década de 80 então está muito boa mesmo!
A fotografia mostra algo raro na última vintena de anos - esta queda de neve deve ter sido mesmo em grande. Temos aqui um misto de espanto e nostalgia - esperemos mais dia menos dia ter uma queda de neve assim e que perdure por semanas.
Se tiveres mais destas imagens coloca-as cá - o que elas nos mostram é de facto de uma beleza rara
1 abraço e muito obrigado por nos mostrares imagens como estas...


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2009 às 23:34)

MeteoPtg disse:


> FAÇO "MEA CULPA"....ARISTOCRATA E ACTIOMAN !!!
> 
> Fizeram todo o sentido as vossas observações !!!
> 
> ...



 Companheiro MeteoPtg, Grande confusão que aqui ia com a história do da digitalização! 
Olha ainda bem que apenas vim aqui agora e de alguma forma, já ficou aclarada a situação. Foi apenas um post inocente, sem critica ou segundas ideias.  Que nem percebi bem o que entendeste? 
Vocês fervem em pouca água .

Qual era o problema se fosse ou não digitalização , não consigo acompanhar o teu raciocínio e muito menos a tua forma de reagir? 
Como já disse o Minho, era uma observação/questão, apenas e só apenas isso. E acabei por ficar com a mesma dúvida é ou não uma fotografia de outrora?  E de que ano sabes? Eu entendi que dizes ser dos anos oitenta, é isso? 

E ainda voltando ao assunto da possível digitalização, sabes porque me lembrei logo disso!? Por este teu post de há uns dias atrás:



MeteoPtg disse:


> Há uns anos atrás...exactamente neste dia (Um dia especial ), a Natureza e o meu Padrinho proporcionaram-me um dos dias mais felizes da minha vida. Ver nevar (era cachopito e para mim novidade, algo sublime...ainda hoje é mas o que se há-de fazer) e mais...exactamente neste local do PNPG. *Tenho fotos mas ainda na era analogica.Vou ver se um dia destes consigo digitalizar e postar.*
> 
> Pois relativamente ao dia de hoje, penso que a neve também voltará a aparecer.
> 
> Cá estarei se tiver informações !!!



Por isso e porque se há coisa que eu faça no meu trabalho é digitalizar "montes" de coisas, como tal é para mim fácil reconhecer uma "scanada".  Agora trazer para aqui digitalizações é algo normal e que todos agradecemos , pois são testemunhos de valor inestimável dos fenómenos de outrora, assim tivesse eu material analógico dos nevões dos oitentas, que partilharia com todo o gosto convosco, mas infelizmente não me interessava então pela fotografia .

MeteoPtg, digitaliza lá mas é as fotos, e vai-nos deixando de boca aberta com esse material, que deve ser fantástico.  .
E tu reflecte antes de postares colega-vizinho , isto é apenas um fórum e é suposto estar-mos aqui a divertir-nos num ambiente tranquilo e pacifico.


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2009 às 00:19)

Un sitio precioso que lamentablemente no tengo el gusto de conocer. Espero poder escaparme allí desde Figueruela (aunque queda algo lejos) este verano. Me ha encantado. Obrigado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Fev 2009 às 22:04)

Finalmente, aqui estou de novo, com novos relatos e fotos que entretanto me foram enviados:

16.02.2009

"...Hoje dei uma volta pela serra Amarela e tive a sorte de, pela primeira vez, fotografar um corço (Capreolus capreolus), apesar dos muitos que tenho visto todos estes anos. Ficou uma bela fotografia. Envio-te duas fotos, uma da serra do Invernadeiro, vista da serra do Gerês, e outra de uma parte de Gerês. Não são muito boas devido à luz que fazia. Julguei que a neve ia derreter, devido às temperaturas dos últimos dias mas apesar de tudo ainda permanece. Há ainda zonas, relativamente extensas com 30 cm de neve."









Gerês:








23.02.2009

"...Tentei hoje (dia 23.2.2009) ascender à região da Nevosa, pelo lado norte do Gerês, para fotografar a Capra pyrenaica, mas estava muitíssimo perigoso. A neve, que em alguns sítios ainda tem 50 cm, está muito dura e escorregadia. Aí vai um panorama do início da caminhada, ainda muito longe da Nevosa."


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

Já estava a ver que te tinhas esquecido aqui do pessoal! 

Belos registos, como sempre! Ainda para mais acompanhados de uns relatos que lhe dão mais gosto!


----------



## DMigueis (6 Abr 2012 às 03:04)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Mais um relato:
> 
> "Olá Nuno,
> 
> Nevou alguma coisa para a parte oriental. Mas por falar em neve. Este inverno estamos a ser atingidos por várias frentes,mas nada que se compare, em quantidade de precipitação na forma de neve, a alguns anos das décadas de setenta e oitenta Lembro-me de um nevão (não me recordo se foi em 1983 ou 1984 ou até 85) que se iniciou, salvo erro, a 23 de Abril. Lembro-me que no dia 25 havia eleições e muitas das aldeias ficaram isoladas privando as pessoas de votar. Pois bem, a neve foi caindo (mais ou menos dia sim dia não) até meados de Maio chegando nos Carris (1507 m) a atingir a altura de 3.5 m (três metros e meio), provocando o derrube  da maioria dos telhados das minas. Fui lá em finais de Maio a custo e em Junho havia ainda muita neve. Lembro-me também de, por esses anos, apanhar um nevão a 1 e 2 de Junho (20 cm de neve a 900 m). Mas o maior, ( não vi, era miúdo e estava em Braga)  relatado numa revista ligada ao Gerês e num blog que poderás consultar na net (creio que se chama Carris), foi em 55 atingindo a neve em Leonte 3,5 m e nos Carris entre 4 e 6 metros. Por essa altura foi montada uma operação destinada a resgatar os mineiros que trabalhavam na região."



vamos cá desenterrar o tópico eheh

Não faltou muito para, este ano, suceder algo parecido...E vamos lá ver como vai continuar o tempo nas próximas semanas. Mas para já, parece que as previsões de neve são para ficar durante este final de semana e também, possivelmente, para a próxima semana.

É pena é eu estar longe do gerês


----------



## DMigueis (6 Abr 2012 às 03:21)

Veterano disse:


> Já fiz várias vezes a subida até aos Carris pela Portela do Homem, o trilho não é dificil e a paisagem grandiosa. Sempre pensei em continuar até Pitões de Júnias (o que nunca concretizei), outro tanto em distância, mas sem trilho visível e concerteza mais perigoso.
> 
> Alguém do Forum já teve oportunidade de percorrer o referido 2º trajecto?



Viva Veterano (se é que ainda por aqui anda eheh )

Já teve a oportunidade de realizar a caminhada até Pitões?

Eu posso dizer que já a fiz, por duas vezes, mas partindo das minas das Sombras, e é uma caminhada espectacular! Recomendo...no entanto, é uma zona de protecção total (requer autorização e pagamento de uma taxa), e não tem trilho definido, portanto aconselha-se o uso de material de orientação ou a companhia de alguém que conheça bem o terreno e, claro, nunca ir sozinho!


----------

